

Op-Ed response to the talk given at TED by Patty Maes - superchink
http://www.andyrutledge.com/blind-leading-the-blind.php

======
dantheman
uhh, the article attacks her as a scientist because they feel technology like
this is dehumanizing, by focusing on the potential downsides. Of course they
don't realize that if you could quickly find out that you and someone else
having something in common, your friendship might blossom and instead of not
starting.

Also, this notion that our lives depend on whether we think demo technology is
cool or not is pretty crazy.

